# Tool Sale :)



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

http://www.flutterby.com/images/2012/10/01/hf_tool_sale.pdf

:lol:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Fabulous, I have just bought the last item.

Ray.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Great - thanks. The battery has just packed up on my hammer and I was struggling to find a replacement. Order now placed.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Just what every real shed or garage needs.

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Brilliant - I am sure I can find a use for that - and it doesn't take up too much space........

Those vouchers at the bottom will be really useful too - Christmas pressies here I go......

Dave


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Is it a spoof?


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

pippin said:


> Is it a spoof?


Nah, it's American, must be real! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks grizzlyj, 
A really good laugh. Some other really funny links if you delve into the site, like this:-

http://www.harmonyunited.com/start.html

Roger


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

I could really use the 50 ft Garden Hose/Extension Cord combo! 

I never fill the water tank while on EHU anyway.


----------

